# attention charity knitters



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, today I was organizing all my finished projects and decide to count to see how many I've had done this year. (October is when I take everything to the shelters) I counted 22 hats, 17 scarves, 4 full sized blankets and 5 animal blankets meant for the Humane Society. (those were fun and used up a ton of scrap yarn) I swear I'm not bragging, I just like going through all the projects imagining all the good they will do. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

That is great ,I am sure the shelters are very grateful .I am glad you do your inventory every year ,it's motivating .
WELL DONE .


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Not anywhere near as good as you! Great job.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooray for all the people you will be keeping warm this winter. I have not counted what I have, but not as much as you. How awesome that you made full size blankets. It'll let you know after I count


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

What an accomplishment....great for you.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

that is good going. I must still divide mine up into categories but today i have done 222 items not counting what is on the needles.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow!!!222 items?! Do you ever leave the house???? LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Amazing, wonderful work from very kind and generous people &#128158;


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

One thing I love about knitting machines is how quickly you can produce something useful, even while learning. I'm getting comfortable with my ribber by churning out newborn baby hats for Uganda (http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/charity-knitting/2869173/151-175). Sounds like a useful way of using up small bits of yarn and practising with my machine.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm up to 81 caps for the children's ward at the hospital where my DIL works..Haven't counted in the Orange/black ones for Oct. Like the DH says "It keeps you off the streets".....Oh! He's a keeper! After 53 yrs., I tell him He' still only on trial! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I have 30 preemie hats, 15 school hats, 10 chemo hats, 2 scarves, 2 baby sweaters, and one shawl all for charity.
also, 2 afghans for family.
I keep track because sometimes I need to know that I am worth something to somebody. My family is great, but since my husband passed 3 years ago, I need to be told "you go girl!" and that has turned into my "Yay me!" book.

I enjoy hearing what all of you are doing and feel very connected to you through our giving.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

books said:


> Wow!!!222 items?! Do you ever leave the house???? LOL


lol yes over the weekends otherwise i am at home.


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

Keep them on their toes, that's what I always say! After 47 years I still call mine "my first husband."


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

Yay you! indeed.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

That's an amazing total for both of you.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Hats off to you charity knitters. Way to go!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Doing well. I try to get at least 2 hats done each month.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Not bragging at all. I love to hear what other people make for charity and it gives me some ideas too.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Diane D said:


> that is good going. I must still divide mine up into categories but today i have done 222 items not counting what is on the needles.


WOW. Wow, wow, wow.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

jersgran said:


> I have 30 preemie hats, 15 school hats, 10 chemo hats, 2 scarves, 2 baby sweaters, and one shawl all for charity.
> also, 2 afghans for family.
> I keep track because sometimes I need to know that I am worth something to somebody. My family is great, but since my husband passed 3 years ago, I need to be told "you go girl!" and that has turned into my "Yay me!" book.
> 
> I enjoy hearing what all of you are doing and feel very connected to you through our giving.


You are absolutely worth a lot! Even if you didn't give to charity, I am sure your being on this earth means a great deal to those who know you. You obviously have a good heart.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

No matter how many items, they are always greatly received.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> No matter how many items, they are always greatly received.


Part of me wonders if the items are actually used. I'm probably jaded, but I would hate to think of my scarves and hats thrown out. I purposely seek out yarn from thrift shops to save it from landfills.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

books said:


> Part of me wonders if the items are actually used. I'm probably jaded, but I would hate to think of my scarves and hats thrown out. I purposely seek out yarn from thrift shops to save it from landfills.


I know my items get used as I see the little blind children wearing my knitting and sewing, what we don't use we sell to raise funds for their assisted housing.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

20 afghans for Project Linus this summer. 
I work in our public schools, so I have the summer off. 
Found some awesome deals on yarn at yard sales, and my crochet hook has been red hot.

Housework?? Why bother


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Okay, I think I'm just going to quit knitting and crocheting now. I can't accomplish nearly what y'all have done. I feel like such a slacker....


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

That's an awesome amount of knitting.


----------



## HToretzky (Jun 11, 2011)

This great to know that you are doing this. I knit sweaters and hats for children in distress either in their homes or just unfortunate to live in proverty.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

That is a wonderful effort.
Thanks to all who have donated to charity.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I have not counted mine I took off from last Christmas until beg of June I just could not make up my mind what I wanted to knit but as most of you know I've made up for lost time and posted my efforts over the last 2 weeks. I will deliver them to my daughter on Sunday she can take them to the senior Center and they will distribute as they wish when the Fall arrives. The Stuff for the Salvation Army I will deliver later this year and I will continue to add to their donations in the coming weeks. I too Cakes hope they are worn and help those in need.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

books said:


> Well, today I was organizing all my finished projects and decide to count to see how many I've had done this year. (October is when I take everything to the shelters) I counted 22 hats, 17 scarves, 4 full sized blankets and 5 animal blankets meant for the Humane Society. (those were fun and used up a ton of scrap yarn) I swear I'm not bragging, I just like going through all the projects imagining all the good they will do. How is everyone else doing?


I understand how you feel. As I work on my donation projects, I try to imagine the recipient and how warm the sweater and hat I have made will keep them. Several in our group knit sweaters for children in impoverished areas of the U.S.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

48 items so far and 81 and 62 items well done all of you. I haven't made anywhere near that amount but am always knitting or crocheting


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

ClancyP - keep going. Blizzards are made up of snowflakes you know. Be a snowflake - one stitch at a time


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

:thumbup: 
:lol:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

MomLes said:


> One thing I love about knitting machines is how quickly you can produce something useful, even while learning. I'm getting comfortable with my ribber by churning out newborn baby hats for Uganda (http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/charity-knitting/2869173/151-175). Sounds like a useful way of using up small bits of yarn and practising with my machine.


need to take the . off at the end, link doesn't work.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

You have all done great work and so many will benefit from it, I am not able to do my charity knitting like I use to with these injuries.

Would love to see see pictures, of all of your amazing work.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Very well done!


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

222 items all done in one year???? If so, I am amazed. 

I have crocheted hats for the homeless for years. I just take them to a shelter and they always appreciate it. It is a great way to use up little bits of leftover yarn you have in your stash.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got two baby hats, 8 hats for toddlers & preschool age, 4 hats for older kids, and 3 scarves. 10 of the hats are fun as well as warm. There are 2 owl hats, 1 angry bird, 1 football, 1 snowman, 1 sock monkey face, 1 pig, 1 minion, 1 hello kitty, and 1 flower hat. I have another one started.

I thought that since these kids would not get much, if anything, for Christmas, that I would make them fun as well as warm.

It doesn't compare to your numbers, but I hope they help someone.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## 83430 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is wonderful. I do chemo hats and shawls and it is such a rewarding experience.


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

can you send us the mailing address to send the baby hats to uganda? checked out ravelry but couldn't find the address. thank you.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

books said:


> Well, today I was organizing all my finished projects and decide to count to see how many I've had done this year. (October is when I take everything to the shelters) I counted 22 hats, 17 scarves, 4 full sized blankets and 5 animal blankets meant for the Humane Society. (those were fun and used up a ton of scrap yarn) I swear I'm not bragging, I just like going through all the projects imagining all the good they will do. How is everyone else doing?


I never count them or take photos, just love knitting and giving.


----------



## Charli Payne (Mar 20, 2014)

All your work of kindness and giving will come back to you, it always does. So, congratulations on your talent and your heart of giving.
Charli of NC


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

books said:


> Well, today I was organizing all my finished projects and decide to count to see how many I've had done this year. (October is when I take everything to the shelters) I counted 22 hats, 17 scarves, 4 full sized blankets and 5 animal blankets meant for the Humane Society. (those were fun and used up a ton of scrap yarn) I swear I'm not bragging, I just like going through all the projects imagining all the good they will do. How is everyone else doing?


Could you tell us more about your animal blankets: size, patterns, or any special recommendations? Thanks. This is sure a good time of year in the Northland to get donations in for the upcoming fall/winter.... :thumbup:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. Can't match the numbers here but I do have a dozen hats for sailors from the "Christmas at Sea" program being mailed out on Monday. And about 2 dozen purple baby hats for the Shaken Baby Syndrome go out at the end of September. Let's all just keep on doing such things. Nice post. Thanks. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## koglo (Jan 4, 2014)

GOOD FOR YOU!!! I knit for our hospital ,baby hats & booties,now I hear booties are not being used much anymore. I must be old fashion, seems like they should go together??


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I also do an inventory. I find it encouraging and inspiring. 

Just think of all the good your work will do for the recipients.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

jersgran said:


> My family is great, but since my husband passed 3 years ago, I need to be told "you go girl!" and that has turned into my "Yay me!" book.
> 
> I enjoy hearing what all of you are doing and feel very connected to you through our giving.


If I were closer to WI, I would come give you a hug. But since I'm pretty far away, you'll just have to imagine a hug from IN. You go, girl!!!!!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I used to keep at written list of what I contributed but stopped a couple of years ago. I can't give an exact account of how much I've done this year but it's a lot of chemo caps,baby caps,hats and scarfs for the mission,wascloths,slippers a couple of baby blankets and I think that about does it.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't have a total but have made hat and bootie sets and bereavement pouches for NICU in WV, sweaters, hats, booties and blankets for charity group here at the resort. I love doing the baby things and it also gives me pleasure to think that someone will be warm with the items I make. Also say a little prayer as I knit them.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

jersgran said:


> I have 30 preemie hats, 15 school hats, 10 chemo hats, 2 scarves, 2 baby sweaters, and one shawl all for charity.
> also, 2 afghans for family.
> I keep track because sometimes I need to know that I am worth something to somebody. My family is great, but since my husband passed 3 years ago, I need to be told "you go girl!" and that has turned into my "Yay me!" book.
> 
> I enjoy hearing what all of you are doing and feel very connected to you through our giving.


Well, all I can say is well done! Indeed, you go girl!!! All the best to you.


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

I usually do a prayer shawl every other week, and have done about 30 baby hats for the hospital,,30 headbands/ear warmers for the Kids Club kids, and am now doing 35 dishcloths for a ladies church retreat.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Diane D said:


> that is good going. I must still divide mine up into categories but today i have done 222 items not counting what is on the needles.


When do you ladies find time to shop for yarn? lol


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Marilyn K: Love, love, love your response!! Happy Needling! jberg


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, you do so much and Diane, you amaze me and also motivate me! I'm going to start counting.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

i donate to several charities also but never counted nor recorded. that is a good idea. but i must say that i have been in a slump since the last time i was at the prayer shawl group where i was told by the leader that she had no use for my submission and that any like it will just sit around in her supply. i have not been to the last two meetings and the ladies want me back but my heart is not in it any more. i never thought of the animal shelter. thank you for including that


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

About a 15-18 toys, 4-5 blanket buddies, 2 hats to the local Children's Hospital. I can't even consider trying to keep up with Diane.


----------



## lenexa36 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have about 15 scarves ready to go to a men's shelter. Also about the same to a children's shelter. I only know one stitch...need to get in a class but I am left-handed and hard to find. Currently making my granddaughter some brightly colored potholders for her new home.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

for mambo 22: Years ago I used to sew walker bags for a local hospital. I would do about 30 a month. After a few years when I took them in someone said they weren't using them anymore and hadn't been. Don't you think they could have told me? I just switched gears and do projects for other people/places where I know they are needed. And there are plenty such people/places. jberg


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

books said:


> Well, today I was organizing all my finished projects and decide to count to see how many I've had done this year. (October is when I take everything to the shelters) I counted 22 hats, 17 scarves, 4 full sized blankets and 5 animal blankets meant for the Humane Society. (those were fun and used up a ton of scrap yarn) I swear I'm not bragging, I just like going through all the projects imagining all the good they will do. How is everyone else doing?


Wonderful! Congratulations on the sharing of your stash & talent!!
I seem to be stuck on Hat #39 of 44 for the local Head Start--it's been a couple of weeks since I've touched it. The end of the project is in sight but...# 39 is still on the needles...At least it will be in the high 90s today...pj...


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

mambo22 said:


> i donate to several charities also but never counted nor recorded. that is a good idea. but i must say that i have been in a slump since the last time i was at the prayer shawl group where i was told by the leader that she had no use for my submission and that any like it will just sit around in her supply. i have not been to the last two meetings and the ladies want me back but my heart is not in it any more. i never thought of the animal shelter. thank you for including that


Project Linus would love to have that for one of the older children. Check for a drop-off place near you


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

WTG! shelters & animals will be happy


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

hi jersgran, how nice of you to make the preemie hats and other items for someone who can use and enjoy them. like the hats (especially the colors) in your avatar


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I am so proud of you!
I know how much they are appreciated here, so I know your items will find good 'homes'!
I have slacked off a bit, but will get back into it soon!
I have posted pics of mine as they get completed!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank god there is people like you ...admiration a plenty


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

You are very generous,good for you.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

We are blessed to BE blessers! Good for you!


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

mambo22 said:


> i donate to several charities also but never counted nor recorded. that is a good idea. but i must say that i have been in a slump since the last time i was at the prayer shawl group where i was told by the leader that she had no use for my submission and that any like it will just sit around in her supply. i have not been to the last two meetings and the ladies want me back but my heart is not in it any more. i never thought of the animal shelter. thank you for including that


--------
I'd be in a slump, too! How very sad that a cruel person is in charge of a prayer shawl group! Your crochet is beautiful and someone will love it.


----------



## Riatta21 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm disabled so I have plenty of time to crochet. So far I have made 306 6" squares, over 100 8" squares, 6 baby hats, 2 afghans for kids and 8 scarves. I look through www.givingartfully.com, www.carewear.org and ravelry for places that need/want crocheted items. As I used to be a nurse, it just makes me feel better doing something for others. If not, I would go bonkers!


----------



## Riatta21 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mambo22, where did you get the pattern for the afghan you made? I would love to try to make one like that. And please don't be discouraged by your prayer shawl group leader. There are plenty of people who would love to have something you've made. Check givingartfully.com for other charities or do a search for prayer shawl ministries. And thank you for your post.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Mambo 22: How disrespectful of that woman, if I gave something like that to my charity, they would be over the moon with something so gorgeous as that, I dont blame you for not going back, there must be a group out there that would appreciate your work. People would sell such a stunning blanket for a fortune.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm lucky to get one blanket done a year. I am a very slow crocheter, and easily distracted.


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

For mambo: we need you! Your works looks excel yo me! We just had an occasion to give one to a little girl having surgery, and also a baby with brain surgery. I'm sure either case would have been appropriate for your donation! We have about 30 ladies, only about 6-8 show up each week, but we all do different things at different paces, and nobody judges. They aALL get used. We are on about 800 made in three years time. We have given out about 725 so far, and I'm in the middle of a corn/bean field community in Iowa.


----------



## cheryl gerich (Apr 12, 2014)

your link wouldnt take. im very interested in the uganda charity. can you give me all the information. im currently making hats for wool aid but id rather help the women in africa. those babies need to be kept warm due to being under weight when born. i used to send things to africa but the postage got to be to much. plz let me know about the charity you are making things for. plz pm me, thanks and God bless you.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> i donate to several charities also but never counted nor recorded. that is a good idea. but i must say that i have been in a slump since the last time i was at the prayer shawl group where i was told by the leader that she had no use for my submission and that any like it will just sit around in her supply. i have not been to the last two meetings and the ladies want me back but my heart is not in it any more. i never thought of the animal shelter. thank you for including that


Good grief! If I'd been in her place I'd have said it would be great for the right person, especially for a child with a serious illness -- but even some adults would like it. And prayer shawls can be done outside a structured group, you can do them on your own. If you don't know anyone who needs one, ask around. There are people everywhere who would appreciate something comforting like that. It's likely that a local charity would know of someone.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> i donate to several charities also but never counted nor recorded. that is a good idea. but i must say that i have been in a slump since the last time i was at the prayer shawl group where i was told by the leader that she had no use for my submission and that any like it will just sit around in her supply. i have not been to the last two meetings and the ladies want me back but my heart is not in it any more. i never thought of the animal shelter. thank you for including that


Have you thought of starting your own group? If the other ladies of the group would like to see you again, maybe you could ask them to your group? Just a thought....


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

What an accomplishment and just imagine the happiness you will be bringing to so many!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> When do you ladies find time to shop for yarn? lol


in between it all lol and i also get donations of wool as its costly here in South Africa as it all comes out of my pocket.

Posted 7 boxes last Sunday and this one tomorrow and then all items are gone. So i will start from scratch again


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I guess I am old-fashioned,but I don't believe when you do something for charity a person should brag about it. The bible also teaches that boasting is a sin. NO I'm not a bible thumper, but I when I went to church I was taught that you do things in private and not for bragging. Whatever it is good people do things for charity.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

books said:


> Well, today I was organizing all my finished projects and decide to count to see how many I've had done this year. (October is when I take everything to the shelters) I counted 22 hats, 17 scarves, 4 full sized blankets and 5 animal blankets meant for the Humane Society. (those were fun and used up a ton of scrap yarn) I swear I'm not bragging, I just like going through all the projects imagining all the good they will do. How is everyone else doing?


Good for you! I'm sure everything was well received & appreciated greatly.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Mambo22, that may not be a shawl but I bet some little girl that is going through a bad time would LOVE to get this blanket. Your group leader was very tackless; I bet she didn't mean it the way it came out. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm pretty slow compared to you guys. I've made 4 lapghans with one on the needles, 4 animal shelter pads, 1 blanket. Now, when I get them all laundered, I can drive to the UPS store and have them package them up and ship them off. I'm making progress, but slowly.......


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I am so proud to be in a group of such generous and giving people. It absolutely warns your heart, doesn't it?


----------



## PC Pat (Jun 22, 2012)

I make small toys all year and donate them to the Homeless Mission. I don't have a lot of stash since toys don't use much. From December until Easter I make small bunnies and ducklings and take them to Mission.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

ann seal said:


> I'm up to 81 caps for the children's ward at the hospital where my DIL works..Haven't counted in the Orange/black ones for Oct. Like the DH says "It keeps you off the streets".....Oh! He's a keeper! After 53 yrs., I tell him He' still only on trial! :roll: :roll: :roll:


I use that phrase too,I also tell him that I kept the packaging and the receipt....but he doesn't seem too worried.BTW,we tell the Grands that Mummy floated down from Heaven in a basket of flowers and doesn't have a birth certificate, just an Interflora receipt!!Lindseymary


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> I guess I am old-fashioned,but I don't believe when you do something for charity a person should brag about it. The bible also teaches that boasting is a sin. NO I'm not a bible thumper, but I when I went to church I was taught that you do things in private and not for bragging. Whatever it is good people do things for charity.


I know You are entitled to Your opinion, but if they don't tell ME about it, how am i supposed to know what They do, and how am i supposed to get inspired if they don't show and tell about what they do, and the reasons why they use their precious time, money and talent for the benefits of the less fortunate? I for one admire them all, and LOVE the beautiful crochet blanket that was rejected by an insensible woman. I WANT TO SEE AND KNOW MORE of what they do.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I guess I am old-fashioned,but I don't believe when you do something for charity a person should brag about it. The bible also teaches that boasting is a sin. NO I'm not a bible thumper, but I when I went to church I was taught that you do things in private and not for bragging. Whatever it is good people do things for charity.


hhhmmmm I think I see what you are saying.

But, I think of bragging as arrogant or boastful speech. Words to put other people down.

Here we are just sharing our accomplishments and the names of the charities we care about.

I now have a few more ideas in my mind


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> I'm pretty slow compared to you guys. I've made 4 lapghans with one on the needles, 4 animal shelter pads, 1 blanket. Now, when I get them all laundered, I can drive to the UPS store and have them package them up and ship them off. I'm making progress, but slowly.......


Oh, but you are knitting. That does take longer


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> hhhmmmm I think I see what you are saying.
> 
> But, I think of bragging as arrogant or boastful speech. Words to put other people down.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

books said:


> Wow!!!222 items?! Do you ever leave the house???? LOL


My exact thoughts! However, if I didn't spend so much time selfishly reading, eating lunch out every day(makes me get up and get dressed, etc.), watching late evening TV, and surfing all around KP, maybe I could finish 20...or maybe only 14 small and one blanket. I am totally in awe of this lady! I bow down to her and her accomplishments. . . Jo


----------



## Lois2 (Aug 10, 2014)

We could use the chemo hats here at Embraceable Wraps in Ft Myers if you would like to mail them here. I can furnish you with all the info. Thanks just a thought.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

It never occurred to me to inventory my knitting. I think I'll start and see what I get done in a year.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

wow you sure have been busy and it will be loved to every last stitch......I to do this sort of thing and I just wait until I have seamed mine then take usually four at a time to the chosen organisation ....


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Can't keep up with you, but for California, I do a good number of scarves. 
Karen


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't count. When the big tub is full, I start distributing.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

You ladies are knitting machines. I haven't knit for almost two weeks. It's been so stinkin hot here, I can't bring myself to pick up any of my WIP, and yes, we have A/C but I just can't get enthused about knitting even tho I have umpteen projects I want to finish by Christmas. Soon, I tell myself, soon.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> i donate to several charities also but never counted nor recorded. that is a good idea. but i must say that i have been in a slump since the last time i was at the prayer shawl group where i was told by the leader that she had no use for my submission and that any like it will just sit around in her supply. i have not been to the last two meetings and the ladies want me back but my heart is not in it any more. i never thought of the animal shelter. thank you for including that


The leader should be deposed! Very unkind and rude of her! Your blanket is adorable, and I'm sure some child with leukemia would love to have that blanket. That woman was way out of line! Do you have a domestic violence shelter near you? Most of those women and their children leave their homes with nothing but the clothes on their backs. I donate to our shelter here, and am always told how grateful they are for my donations. I buy Barbie dolls at thrift store, clean them up, and knit at least one outfit and then donate to the domestic violence center so some of the children will have at least one toy. I also donate knitted hats and scarves . There are many charities who will be more charitable than that woman you refer to as the leader.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Mambo2, I sure don't understand what the "leader" of that program was thinking! Such a beautiful, intricate blanket! Any little child (or child at heart) would be thrilled to receive it! My guess is that other KPers will be shocked at such behavior. Please do not be disheartened... I'm sure a friend or relative would love it. Or a shelter.. or put it up for sale! One rude lady! :shock:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I make hats for kids through World Vision Knit for Kids. And sweaters for Knitting Connection. I should make some blankets for the Animal Rescue League. I adopted my cat from there.


----------



## pifkus (Jan 26, 2014)

I applaud you for the charity work. I am currently in the process of making hats for the people who live in the northern US. I live in Florida and we have the snowbirds that come down. I mention this only in reference, as I give the hats to some of those ladies. They work for charity groups and greatly appreciate them.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

books said:


> Well, today I was organizing all my finished projects and decide to count to see how many I've had done this year. (October is when I take everything to the shelters) I counted 22 hats, 17 scarves, 4 full sized blankets and 5 animal blankets meant for the Humane Society. (those were fun and used up a ton of scrap yarn) I swear I'm not bragging, I just like going through all the projects imagining all the good they will do. How is everyone else doing?


I love doing hats for winter. I have counted them just for my curiosity. Bless you for all you do.


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

great work I do charity projects too but I go too much and babysit a lot I am also from green bay


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

jersgran said:


> I have 30 preemie hats, 15 school hats, 10 chemo hats, 2 scarves, 2 baby sweaters, and one shawl all for charity.
> also, 2 afghans for family.
> I keep track because sometimes I need to know that I am worth something to somebody. My family is great, but since my husband passed 3 years ago, I need to be told "you go girl!" and that has turned into my "Yay me!" book.
> 
> I enjoy hearing what all of you are doing and feel very connected to you through our giving.


I'm the same. Knitting has kept me going after my husband passed 3 years ago as well. I haven't kept track as well as you all have, but I know I have made about 4 lap rugs, several hats and over 30 scarves. Still have 4 lap rugs on different needles to finish. I also use up small bits and pieces of yarn to make pet rugs as well.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> i donate to several charities also but never counted nor recorded. that is a good idea. but i must say that i have been in a slump since the last time i was at the prayer shawl group where i was told by the leader that she had no use for my submission and that any like it will just sit around in her supply. i have not been to the last two meetings and the ladies want me back but my heart is not in it any more. i never thought of the animal shelter. thank you for including that


Your blanket is beautiful. I wish I could do something like that. Have you a Children's ward at a hospital near you that you could donate the blanket to? I know our hospital would raffle a blanket like that to raise money for them to be able to help the children in other ways as well. Please keep on making those blankets and don't be disheartened by one thoughtless comment. Maybe the leader can't do this kind of work and is jealous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

books said:


> Well, today I was organizing all my finished projects and decide to count to see how many I've had done this year. (October is when I take everything to the shelters) I counted 22 hats, 17 scarves, 4 full sized blankets and 5 animal blankets meant for the Humane Society. (those were fun and used up a ton of scrap yarn) I swear I'm not bragging, I just like going through all the projects imagining all the good they will do. How is everyone else doing?


Well done you I knit for charity as well but have not counted the number I have made keep going girl

:thumbup:


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i too knit and crochet for the animal shelter. i go thru comfort for creatures.she even has donated yarn if i need. i do mats for the cat carries and toys for the animals. as well as thru freecycle i donate blankets and towels.
now myproject is baby hats for newborns. thru the american heart association. they are looking for red hats to be ditributed in february to newborns at the hospital. keeps me busy. and the yarn from big lots is great fro this.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Keeping record is not to brag as some would say. My reasoning is that i support hospitals and homes and it helps me to know what i give to who and to make sure that i give equal amount to each. Some of us have been given the gift of "knitting" whilst others have a gift for other crafts. I am just using the talent that God has given to me to help others in this way. This is not meant to intimate others but to spur other knitters on to do the same. Its not the "amount" of items done that is important, its what you are doing with it. Blessings, Diane


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Keeping record is not to brag as some would say. My reasoning is that i support hospitals and homes and it helps me to know what i give to who and to make sure that i give equal amount to each. Some of us have been given the gift of "knitting" whilst others have a gift for other crafts. I am just using the talent that God has given to me to help others in this way. This is not meant to intimate others but to spur other knitters on to do the same. Its not the "amount" of items done that is important, its what you are doing with it. Blessings, Diane


well said 
diane. my knittin group has been encouraged by my efforts


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

I belong to a group that meets twice a month and I turn in scarfs for the homeless all year and also every month turn in baby blankets to a birthing center. I love to crochet and knit and my family can only wear so much. I take pic's of my work and go back every once in a while and look at all
the fun my hands have had.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Keeping record is not to brag as some would say. My reasoning is that i support hospitals and homes and it helps me to know what i give to who and to make sure that i give equal amount to each. Some of us have been given the gift of "knitting" whilst others have a gift for other crafts. I am just using the talent that God has given to me to help others in this way. This is not meant to intimate others but to spur other knitters on to do the same. Its not the "amount" of items done that is important, its what you are doing with it. Blessings, Diane


Amen, Diane. If we show the things we do, perhaps it will encourage other knitters to help out by doing a few things. They don't have to be fancy, some people are just so thankful to get a warm afghan or hat. 
I am like you, I feel that God has given me the ability to do things that help others and I want to use it as best I can. God gets the praise for the things I do, as he is my enabler.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Keeping record is not to brag as some would say. My reasoning is that i support hospitals and homes and it helps me to know what i give to who and to make sure that i give equal amount to each. Some of us have been given the gift of "knitting" whilst others have a gift for other crafts. I am just using the talent that God has given to me to help others in this way. This is not meant to intimate others but to spur other knitters on to do the same. Its not the "amount" of items done that is important, its what you are doing with it. Blessings, Diane


I agree with you Diane. It gives encouragement to others who say that they have no-one in the family to knit for any more. God bless.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Keeping record is not to brag as some would say. My reasoning is that i support hospitals and homes and it helps me to know what i give to who and to make sure that i give equal amount to each. Some of us have been given the gift of "knitting" whilst others have a gift for other crafts. I am just using the talent that God has given to me to help others in this way. This is not meant to intimate others but to spur other knitters on to do the same. Its not the "amount" of items done that is important, its what you are doing with it. Blessings, Diane


Blessings for You. I admire the job You and Others do on behalf of the needy. I firmly believe You are right when You said GOD gave You the talent to help others with your creations. Keep it up, and keep us informed of what You do. I love to hear about it.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

KittyMomma said:


> Amen, Diane. If we show the things we do, perhaps it will encourage other knitters to help out by doing a few things. They don't have to be fancy, some people are just so thankful to get a warm afghan or hat.
> I am like you, I feel that God has given me the ability to do things that help others and I want to use it as best I can. God gets the praise for the things I do, as he is my enabler.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

I knit and crochet for charity and this year I have mad 55 items . I love doing it and hope the recipients like them. I'm 73 and its the most rewarding activity I've ever done.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My mum is 90 and she is still knitting for charity. Because she has arthritis in her hands she can't knit so much, but she does what she can. God Bless Her.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

mavisb said:


> My mum is 90 and she is still knitting for charity. Because she has arthritis in her hands she can't knit so much, but she does what she can. God Bless Her.


Amen, she is awesome !


----------

